# Another SafeGuard Vendor looking for $10.00 inspections



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I just want to puke :whistling2:




Basset Field Services

Fantastic. One of our larger clients is Safeguard. I'm not sure if you're familiar with their work, requirements, or system. Inspections need to be entered through their phone app on either an iphone or android. We do the normal occupancy checks, bankruptcy insp, door knocks, and a few more complicated inspections for them. The pricing for regular inspections starts off with $10/inspection and goes up for different types. We need someone to cover the entire area we are looking for. I have attached a list of zip codes that we need covered. Please take a look and let me know if you're interested in moving on to the next step.

16652 16654 16660 16669 16801 16802 16803 16804 16805 16823 16826 16827 16828 16832 16841 16851 16852 16853 16854 16856 16865 16868 16875 17002 17004 17009 17029 17044 17051 17054 17060 17063 17084 17099 
'
15521 16601 16602 16603 16621 16622 16623 16625 16631 16633 16634 16635 16637 16638 16647 16648 16655 16657 16659 16662 16664 16665 16667 16670 16672 16673 16674 16678 16679 16682 16685 16693 16694 16695 17052 
15522 15533 15534 15535 15536 15537 15539 15545 15550 15554 15559 15564 16650 16689 16691 17211 17267


%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


Sorry, i dont do work for Safe Guard. And i wont use their bull**** Phone App either. Those people
are scum and need to be run out of this business.Those fu%% wads can kiss my a$$.I cant believe
you would even tell anyone you work for them. I never did work for them and i never will.Even the
$10.00 inspection is bull****.

You obviously cant afford me if you are working for them. Do your self a favor,drop those a$$holes and gain your self respect back


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

We have quit sg twice. Should have never let them talk us back into working for them again. Lesson learned.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Seems there is a new lawsuit or two every week against this company.....


----------



## Homebrewer (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm a little confused by this post. I'm new to the business (still in the business planning stage actually) and I've read enough about Safe Guard to understand some of the venom directed their way but this post seems to heap scorn onto the $10.00 being offered per regular inspection as well. 

My understanding of a regular inspection (AKA Drive-by) is: 1) determine whether occupied or not. 2) take 3-4 pics and try to include evidence of occupation 3) classify property condition as Good/Fair/Bad. If you can't determine FOR SURE whether occupied, talk to neighbors.

Leaving a notice, interior inspections, face-to-face, etc. are extra and not priced as basic.

This is my impression of pricing based on what I've read/heard/been offered:
HUD Pays max $30/ongoing basic inspection
A layer or two later, most nationals pay contractors $5 - $10 per inspection
Some boneheads are working for $2 per inspection (why did you even get out of bed?). 

I haven't figured out what the range is when inspectors contract directly with financial institutions. You guys don't seem to talk much about that.

It seems like $10 is about the maximum the bigger nationals are paying for the basic "drive by" inspection. To me that's only workable if you are doing hundreds in a limited geographical area.

Is that on the mark? How does that compare to say 5 years ago?


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

I dont think anybody works direct for a bank anymore. I'm almost positive those days are gone, but I might be wrong.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

As the economy went into the tank and gas prices rose, and more middle man companies got involved the prices for inspections fell, and continue to drop. The rates for inspections are less now than they were in 1995.
If it is a Safeguard inspection, they do not allow a "driveby". They expect you to get out, walk the property (occupied or not) take at least two photos of the house, the address, the street, and a photo of the reason why the property was determined to be occupied. You may also need to speak to neighbors, and you may be confronted by the homeowner. $10 is on the high side for that company.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> I dont think anybody works direct for a bank anymore. I'm almost positive those days are gone, but I might be wrong.


They may not advertise it, but there are some still out there.


----------



## Homebrewer (Jun 28, 2013)

wmhlc said:


> I dont think anybody works direct for a bank anymore. I'm almost positive those days are gone, but I might be wrong.


It certainly makes sense that the large banks would all have gone with a national from an economies of scale standpoint but are you guys finding that the smaller local banks are with nationals too?

I wouldn't think the nationals would be pursuing that business very hard.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

The only way to get decent money for inspections is to not check inspections on the list of jobs you will do. Those guys are the ones getting $2-$15 apiece. If they have to call you and ask they start at $25 and go as high as $75 depending on distance and rush. The phone dialers know eventually what you require for different types. I do inspections on a case by case basis for 3 nationals and only take them for directions I'm already headed. Then its a bonus instead of a pain in the a**.


----------

